# Maguindanaon: Ustadz andaw ka saguna



## majid22

Ustadz andaw ka saguna?
skame enya so pkiwatan ni babo
nehma so kinawing nnka anto apag so arab...adn papirmahan nme sa rka so marriage contract .... manawag kme ustadz

Please translate to English, thanks a lot!


----------



## mataripis

try to find the speakers of this language in Mindanaw groups.  Their words are more related to Bisayanon .


----------



## mr. mister

I think it's Cebuano or other Visayan Dialect.


----------

